# Looking for Medical Coding Job Opportunities



## tazin ahmed (Apr 13, 2018)

Tazin Ahmed
Somerville, MA 02145, P: 617-642-0990, Tazin.ahmed59@gmail.com
Objective:

Summary:
•	ICD-10 CM Coding/CPT-4 Surgical/CPT-4 Nonsurgical/HCPCS/HIPAA Regulations Medical Billing
•	Anatomy/Pharmacology/Medical Terminology, ICD-10 CM and ICD-10 PCS from AAPC
•	Microsoft Office Suite 2010, i.e. Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook, Access, internet research
•	Administrative: File management, data input, letter composition, client inquires, and customer service
•	Multilingual: Urdu/Hindi/Bengali; Medical/DCF/Court/Insurance com/three way line phone interpreting
•	Accounting: Accounts payable, Accounts receivable, Income Tax, Payroll, and Auditing


Professional Experience:
Bay State Interpreters Inc., Gardner, MA
Interpreter, 2009-Present
•	Work with hospitals patients, courts, insurance companies, three-way line phone settings
•	Knowledge of medical vocabulary’s interpreting at professional level
•	Discuss key issues of cultures of the patients with staff

Bulfinch Temporary Service, Boston, MA
On-Site at MGH, Charlestown NY, MA
Senior Customer Service, 2013
•	Handled all communications, which include correspondence, telephone and email, from patient and other departments within the PBO
•	Utilized customer service, self pay collection, refund process and billing experience to gather and interpret relevant information to resolve patient account issues and complaints
•	Ensure accurate patient billing through review of account history, third party billing activity and analysis of payments and adjustments at Massachusetts’s Physician’s Organization-MGPO

Randstad Staffing, Charlestown, MA
On-Site at Partners Healthcare
Cash/Remittance Processor, 2013
•	Break down the lock box, use Soarian software, create an Insurance and verification, Account Transfer
•	Balance, add batch, enter batch entry, post batch, Print out balance report, process patients credit card

Asian American Civic Association, Boston, MA
Accountant, 2013 
•	Allocate bank charge, class income item, bank reconciliation
•	Find out total Sick leave and Vacation hour by using Excel for Payroll period ending day
•	Matched Credit Card transaction with sales receipt
•	Filling, labels option by using mail merge


Cambridge Health Alliance, Somerville, MA
Practice Medical Receptionist 2012
•	Checked in patients as they arrive in a courteous customer service manner
•	Scheduled, cancel & no show office appointments both internal and external to the practice
•	Collected co-pays from patients and process co-pays for deposit; reconciled cash collection

MDP Inc., Boston, MA
Medical Billing/Coding, 2011
•	Entered transaction entry, completed daily work reports
•	Managed claims, obtained patient information, printed out explanation of benefits
•	Handled sensitive and confidential material according to HIPAA regulations

H & R Block, Medford, MA
Income Tax Specialist, 1999-2004
•	Experience preparing income tax; responsible for quality customer service and applied interpreter skills for non-English speaking customers.

Harvard Student Agencies, Cambridge, MA
Assistant Accountant, 1996-2001
•	Experience in accounting field, responsible for accounts payable and receivable, and payroll.

Education: 
American Carrier Institute, Cambridge, MA, Medical Coding/Insurance Billing/Auditing, & Certification 2014
Operation A.B.L.E. of Greater Boston, Inc. Skills2Work (Certified) 2013
University of Dhaka, Dhaka, Bangladesh, Bachelor’s Degree & Accounting 1981


----------

